# the last gunshop in Boston



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

just wanted to let folks know that the city of Boston and Mayor Menio in particular are playing some dirty politics to put a well respected store owner out of business for the sole purpose of declaring his city a "gun free zone"

B&D Reloaders of Hyde Park in Boston, Mass. has been around since 1978

Don and Bob Iarrobino started their reloading business and then spread out into firearms and supplies.

Bob left the business and moved to New Hampshire 8 years ago after the city politics and harassment become overbearing , but Donnie has soldiered on until recently when the city made it's boldest move and refused to renew B&D's business license.

despite the ever presence of police officers in his store and the business he does with Boston and surrounding police departments , the city said he was selling guns illegally and would not renew his business or personal firearms license.

when pressed to make good on their claims the city then charged Donnie with several firearm infractions , but miraculously has remained free while on personal recognance despite the cities so called serious offenses.


it's starting here in the city and will spread into the rest of the state. law enforcement always think of themselves as exempt , but this is a bad sign and i hope people are listening.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

I do not know the person listed in this post, nor have I done business with his company, so I cannot vouch for either or.

However, if there are people out there that know for certain that this is a witch hunt, come out from the shadows and be heard.

This is tactic the former Attorney General used when dealing with firearms companies attempting to do business in the state. He even admitted that his actions were illegal.

We all read the post hear of the anti gun journalist who illegally purchased a gun in N.H. and brought it back into the state to prove a point. Has either of these individuals been prosecuted? No. One probably has immunity and the other is politically protected by the same people who swear to uphold everyones rights.

What did Winston Churchill say, "Every one feeds the crocodile in the hopes they will be the last one he eats." I know, not word for word but hopefully you get the point.

When the 2nd Amendment is rendered impotent what is the next right to be legislated in the name of "Public Safety" to be contrary to the public good?

Free Speech? Assembly? Think outside the box and your belief your position in LE exempts you.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I have not done business with B&D Reloaders in quite a few years,but when I 
did they were excelent to do business with.
It would be a shame if this is true.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

What are all the ganstas going to do now with this gun store closed now??? 

Stupid Liberal ass***!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

The saddest thing of all is that the last gun shop in Boston is gone. I remember going into Woolworth's in Boston with my father & brother when my father bought a Franchi .22 rifle in the gun department.


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm assisting Attorney Peter Marano in B&D's defense. I rarely get involved in any type of criminal matters but this case really reeks of political nonsense. Unfortunately, I can't speak of any specifics but suffice it to say......if you only knew!
It is such a waste of the Commonwealth's time, resources, and money. All of which are aimed at putting an individual out of business and the Mayor ridding Boston of it's last gun shop.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Well, if there are no gun shops in Boston, then there will be no gun crimes in Boston. Didn't Menino send out that memo to the gang-bangers in Roxbury and Dorcester?


----------

